# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  The SEARCH Function.......

## Giants11

Listen up People,

There are new threads each and every single day regarding Phera-Plex, Superdrol, Halodrol etc....This list goes on.

Almost every single answer can be found by simply using the search function and doing a bit of homework. The people that answer the questions on this board were not born with all this knowledge, they acquired it through, searching and researching. So rather than be lazy and have someone else do everything for you, please do some of you own homework and come in with a well thought out and new question. If not I'm just gonna start deleting threads in here as it clutters up everything.

----------


## crash187ct

are you really a giants fan?

----------


## Giants11

Yes, Bump!

----------


## crash187ct

:Devil:  DO YOUR SHOES HAVE SOULS?!

----------


## novastepp

YES! man my fingers are blistered from constantly repeating the same old answers everyday...

----------


## Giants11

Bump.

----------


## chest6

Thank You!

----------


## DevilsDeity

your beating a dead horse , once SD and PP are ban'd the next hot product will flood this forum , its starting with halodrol. 

dont let them frustrate you , raise your fist , fight the power

----------


## Giants11

Zombie's I tell ya.....

Anyways +1 and BUMP!

----------


## mg316

bump

----------


## Testostack

> YES! man my fingers are blistered from constantly repeating the same old answers everyday...


 :Haha: 
very true!

----------


## mg316

> Listen up People,
> 
> There are new thread each and every single day regarding Phera-Plex, Superdrol, Halodrol etc....This list goes on.
> 
> Almost every single answer can be found by simply using the search function and doing a bit of homework. The people that answer the question on this board were not born with all this knowledge, they acquired it through, searching and researching. So rather than be lazy and have someone else do everything for you, please do some of you own homework and come in with a well thought out and new question. If not I'm just gonna start deleting threads in here as it clutters up everything.


This thread should be a STICKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## THE_DOME

bump, make this a sticky

----------


## Giants11

No not sticky material really, just keep it bumped. People never read the stickies any ways.

----------


## TADOLFI

How about some easy links to use since some can not find the word "Search" in the menu bar at the top. 
I'll show some for Superdrol.

Here is BASE info on SD

Here's one for SD dosage

Here is one for a sample cycle

Here is one discussing water gain from SD

Summary of somone's results

There are about 500 different threads on AR that show up when you type Superdrol in the Search field.

Hope this helps a few people.

~Troy

----------


## Giants11

Damn Troy, how'd you find the search button?????

Good lookin my man. Nice post!

----------


## TADOLFI

Saw your link in the thread on the PP Vs. SD....Ha, Ha,Ha  :LOL:  

Use the search all the time...and I gotta say, I am very confident when talking to others about the info I get from this board.

Keep it up Brother!

----------


## Giants11

> Saw your link in the thread on the PP Vs. SD....Ha, Ha,Ha  
> 
> Use the search all the time...and I gotta say, I am very confident when talking to others about the info I get from this board.
> 
> Keep it up Brother!



People like you don't come around too often. People that can use the search button that is. You are truely a wish man.

----------


## Giants11

Huge Bump!!!!

----------


## D-Bo Dre

Good Sh*t you guys.. Great way to educate beginners! Many have forgot or are to lazy to do the leg work these days..

----------


## Testostack

> People like you don't come around too often. People that can use the search button that is. You are truely a wish man.


LMFAO.....Giants cracks me up......and always of the best avatars!!

----------


## Myka

Apparently giants11 is a newb now...hmmm

----------


## Testostack

> Apparently giants11 is a newb now...hmmm


Is it me or you got the same avatar face as Novastepp.....what' with that gal?? except that she kinda cute!!

----------


## Giants11

Bump!!!!

----------


## kaptainkeezy04

thank you giantz! i am tired of hearing about pheraplex and superdrol every 5 seconds on here...yeah i hear they kick ass but there most be a million threads on here about them...

BUMP!

----------


## Giants11

Maybe 2 million by now  :LOL: 

Bump

----------


## Giants11

Bump

----------


## pelly789

bump i found a good read on another forum about everything to do with superdrol would you want to read it? maybe you can make that a sticky as it pertains to what your talking about..? good post anyway! bump

----------


## novastepp

> Is it me or you got the same avatar face as Novastepp.....what' with that gal?? except that she kinda cute!!


not the same girl, unless my girlfriend is blonde and not my girlfriend...

----------


## *Narkissos*

> How about some easy links to use since some can not find the word "Search" in the menu bar at the top. 
> I'll show some for Superdrol.
> 
> Here is BASE info on SD
> 
> Here's one for SD dosage
> 
> Here is one for a sample cycle
> 
> ...


bump!

----------


## Testostack

> not the same girl, unless my girlfriend is blonde and not my girlfriend...


My bad, inyhow, you got quite some taste dude! :AaGreen22:

----------


## novastepp

this shit needs bumped again...

----------


## pelly789

yea it does by the way giants do you know of any really good fat burners i eat alot of mcdonalds and burger king and only do cardio once a month but i cant seem to lose the fat can you help me out?

----------


## hawktribal

i'm gonna jump on this thread just for one more BUMP. too bad no one reads any threads before they post a question so this one will probably get missed too.

----------


## Testostack

> yea it does by the way giants do you know of any really good fat burners i eat alot of mcdonalds and burger king and only do cardio once a month but i cant seem to lose the fat can you help me out?


 :LOL: ......I'd rather go for Taco Bell LMFAO!! Get some Ripped fuel or so...quite effective :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Giants11

LOL!

Bump!!!!

----------


## Lavinco

> Listen up People,
> 
> There are new thread each and every single day regarding Phera-Plex, Superdrol, Halodrol etc....This list goes on.
> 
> Almost every single answer can be found by simply using the search function and doing a bit of homework. The people that answer the question on this board were not born with all this knowledge, they acquired it through, searching and researching. So rather than be lazy and have someone else do everything for you, please do some of you own homework and come in with a well thought out and new question. If not I'm just gonna start deleting threads in here as it clutters up everything.


good point! 

Just sometimes you can't find exactly what you're looking for. Plus, this is how we learn, by dialog. 
This is a forum right?

----------


## Testostack

one of the funniest thread though;  :LOL:

----------


## hawktribal

I'm just gonna BUMP this guy one more time, it's entirely necessary right now

----------


## mg316

bump

----------


## Quil

Here's a bump for Giants11

----------


## Testostack

Bumper too,  :LOL:

----------


## Kale

And here is how to use the Search Button, as I would think a lot of dumb arses out there actually dont know.

1. Go to the top of this screen and click on the word SEARCH. A drop down menu will appear. Click on Advanced Search.

2. On the left hand side of the screen you can type in the word or words you are searching for in the space headed by "Key Word(s):
i.e Superdrol.

3 Now if you click on the button that says "Search Now" at the bottom of the screen, a search of all posts will take place and a list will be shown of every post ever made with the word "Superdrol" in it

4. If you just want to Search on the Titles of threads and not the entire contents, you put the word you are searching for in the Key Word(s): field then click on the down arrow next to the words "Search Entire Posts" a drop down menu will appear the says "Search Titles Only", you select that and then go to the bottom of the screen and click on the "Search Now" button. A list of all threads started with the word "Superdrol" in the title ONLY, will be displayed.

----------


## Testostack

> And here is how to use the Search Button, as I would think a lot of dumb arses out there actually dont know.
> 
> 1. Go to the top of this screen and click on the word SEARCH. A drop down menu will appear. Click on Advanced Search.
> 
> 2. On the left hand side of the screen you can type in the word or words you are searching for in the space headed by "Key Word(s):
> i.e Superdrol.
> 
> 3 Now if you click on the button that says "Search Now" at the bottom of the screen, a search of all posts will take place and a list will be shown of every post ever made with the word "Superdrol" in it
> 
> 4. If you just want to Search on the Titles of threads and not the entire contents, you put the word you are searching for in the Key Word(s): field then click on the down arrow next to the words "Search Entire Posts" a drop down menu will appear the says "Search Titles Only", you select that and then go to the bottom of the screen and click on the "Search Now" button. A list of all threads started with the word "Superdrol" in the title ONLY, will be displayed.



thx for clarification........ :LOL: 
your avatar rocks though!! :AaGreen22:

----------


## Kale

Thats my Thai GF :-)

----------


## Testostack

damn......hopefully this forum is made to share *everything*  :LOL: 




J/K

----------


## Giants11

Bump

----------


## pelly789

giants i went to 3 different fast food places today and spent over 50$ in food and i gained weight...i didnt even work out this whole week what am i doing wrong i really need a good fat burner please help!! :BbJNkoelkast:

----------


## Quil

> giants i went to 3 different fast food places today and spent over 50$ in food and i gained weight...i didnt even work out this whole week what am i doing wrong i really need a good fat burner please help!!


That's funny shit man. giants, should I take dex in my PWO shake?  :LOL:

----------


## Testostack

> That's funny shit man. giants, should I take dex in my PWO shake?



What about some ephedrine in my Diet coke  :Haha: .....ROFL

----------


## Giants11

Ummmm Bump.......

----------


## DevilsDeity

bump

----------


## Giants11

Huge Bump.

----------


## Testostack

> Huge Bump.


Hulk Bump  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Giants11

BUMP Again!

----------


## mg316

and again


bump

----------


## Testostack

should we rename this thread............H.U.G.E BUMP?  :LOL:

----------


## novastepp

asdf

----------


## Giants11

Boobs

----------


## Testostack

> Boobs


 :LOL:  that ain't gonna stop  :LOL:

----------


## NYGIANTS21

bump...for giants11

----------


## Giants11

Gotta give it up for my man, Dance'n Rick

----------


## hawktribal

calling all whores?

----------


## mg316

sticky sticky sticky
bump bump bump

----------


## Testostack

> Boobs


lmao  :LOL:

----------


## novastepp

Adhd

----------


## Testostack

Adhd? what that stands for?

----------


## mg316

> Adhd? what that stands for?


it stands for BUMP

----------


## Giants11

Bump to this Kid.....................

 :Bbintheclub:

----------


## mg316

:Starwars:

----------


## novastepp

i love this one... it's my favvy  :Owned:

----------


## Testostack

> it stands for BUMP


 :LOL: ......i'll sleep smarter tonight

----------


## RuhlFreak55

bedumbump

----------


## TADOLFI

Been a few days - why not bump again?

----------


## Giants11

Oh hell yeah bring this party back!

----------


## novastepp

:Barthose: 


never seen anyone use this one...

----------


## Papi93

> Thats my Thai GF :-)


Thai? Are those real bro?

----------


## Giants11

Bumpity Bump

How bout dem Mets!!!!

----------


## novastepp

Baaaauuummmp!

----------


## Giants11

Mets 13-4 vs the Nats....


Booyah!

----------


## *Narkissos*

i'm bumping this.

Been merging some guys threads... multiple threads by the same users about superdrol..superdrol..superdrol

I swear if i hear another superdrol question ...arrrrrrrg.

 :LOL:  

bizzump!!

----------


## mg316

> i'm bumping this.
> 
> Been merging some guys threads... multiple threads by the same users about superdrol..superdrol..superdrol
> 
> I swear if i hear another superdrol question ...arrrrrrrg.
> 
>  
> 
> bizzump!!


lol I posted this thread to answer all his questions.
so maybe he will use the search function and find some answers.
Why don't people know how to use the search function????????

BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Giants11

Boooyah

----------


## Testostack

Been a while! so..........Bummmp!  :LOL:

----------


## Giants11

Go ahead and Bump

----------


## Lavinco

Show Us Your Pics!!!

----------


## Giants11

Good call, I'll get some up soon. Gotta find a little bit of time to take some. My girl will think its a bit weird if I'm taking pix of myself  :LOL: 

As she doesn't relaly get down with this whole site.

----------


## Testostack

> Good call, I'll get some up soon. Gotta find a little bit of time to take some. My girl will think its a bit weird if I'm taking pix of myself 
> 
> As she *doesn't really get down with this whole site*.


So make her your new guinea pig  :LOL:  J/K

----------


## mg316

bump

----------


## *Narkissos*

bumping this.. just because

----------


## Giants11

How could I have for gotten.....BUMP

----------


## Testostack

:LOL: .....counter bump!!! hey Narkissos.....that pic's awesome......not hitting on ya though  :LOL:

----------


## Giants11

> .....counter bump!!! hey Narkissos.....that pic's awesome......not hitting on ya though



yeah right...... :LOL:

----------


## novastepp

sha-la-mala-shalama

----------


## Katelette81

OMG... You guys are friggin' hilarious.. love it!

----------


## Testostack

> OMG... You guys are friggin' hilarious.. love it!


That lovely Brooke looks damn f"'*$able on your avatar dude!

Almost forgot.........boobabump!  :LOL:

----------


## Testostack

:Haha: ...........now i got it narkissos.....you just broke a myth up dude!

----------


## TADOLFI

Bump Time

It's been a few days and I've counted at least three posts on the subject of SD and PP.

And I'm only on the board 5 minutes a day!!

For Cryin out loud!! Make it stop!

----------


## Testostack

> Bump Time
> 
> It's been a few days and I've counted at least three posts on the subject of SD and PP.
> 
> And I'm only on the board 5 minutes a day!!
> 
> For Cryin out loud!! Make it stop!


 :LOL:

----------


## Giants11

Gotta BUMP this!!!

----------


## lc1987

word bros now that sd is slightly fading, i am seeing a lot of questions about halodrol lately on supp forum. man this would never stop

----------


## Testostack

til some new shit pops out, i don't think the name of halodrol's gonna disappear!  :LOL:

----------


## Testostack

Oh and i forgot to say the magic word :


BUMMMMMMMMMMP  :AaGreen22:

----------


## Giants11

Bump for the end of all Prohormones!!!

----------


## Bryan2

Hey Giants when is the best time to take my superdrol???

LOL

----------


## TADOLFI

> til some new shit pops out, i don't think the name of halodrol's gonna disappear!


Dang Test...don't give all the newbies ideas - They'll be askin bout Gakic, Endothil, HD17...  :AaGreen22:  

Giants is gonna be a busy man!  :Icon Rolleyes:  

(No wonder he wants an end to all prohormones)


Oh yeah.............BUMP!

----------


## lc1987

> til some new shit pops out, i don't think the name of halodrol's gonna disappear!


yeah man can't wait till anabolic extreme release their so called hyperdrol and i bet this forum would be flooded. but anyways giants11, i thought you are gonna post pics soon bro? i would love to see em not that i am gay or anything lol.

----------


## lc1987

> Dang Test...don't give all the newbies ideas - They'll be askin bout Gakic, Endothil, HD17...  
> 
> *Giants is gonna be a busy man!*  
> 
> (No wonder he wants an end to all prohormones)
> 
> 
> Oh yeah.............BUMP!


lol yeah i feel sorry for him.

----------


## Testostack

> Dang Test...don't give all the newbies ideas - They'll be askin bout Gakic, Endothil, HD17...  
> 
> Giants is gonna be a busy man!  
> 
> (No wonder he wants an end to all prohormones)
> 
> 
> Oh yeah.............BUMP!


 :LOL: .........Muscular development is here to rescue Giants......a lotta answers are given there......

Should be made a sticky  :LOL:

----------


## Giants11

LOL!

Bump1

----------


## Giants11

Fine, I'll Bump it again.

+1

----------


## Testostack

> Fine, I'll Bump it again.
> 
> +1


Same for me  :Bbbump:  +1  :LOL:

----------


## TADOLFI

It's been a few days -  :Bbbump:

----------


## Testostack

Me too!! so  :Bbintheclub:

----------


## kloter1

how many more foking superdrol threads are there gonna be? :Icon Pissedoff:  

bump

----------


## Testostack

> how many more foking superdrol threads are there gonna be? 
> 
> bump


W/ all the new PH coming around you ain't done bro'!  :LOL:

----------


## Testostack

Forgot to say it, lil' magic word  :Bbbump: 

+1

----------


## mg316

:BbJNbungy:

----------


## Testostack

> 


 :Jawdrop: 
Freaky avatar dude!
Is that for real or just due to my waking up 15 minutes ago  :LOL:

----------


## Testostack

Oh, and BUMP, of course  :AaGreen22:

----------


## Giants11

Test I love you!

----------


## novastepp

so now that i'm done running superdrol wht should i do? should i take phera-plex now and see which one is better? or maybe use some more superdrol to kick start my dbol /test-e cycle? thanks for all the help

-dumbass

----------


## Testostack

> Test I love you!


Who? ME? wooow?!

I'm so flattered!! :Wub:  

 :Haha: 









J/K

----------


## mg316

> Freaky avatar dude!
> Is that for real or just due to my waking up 15 minutes ago


Its not me in the picture, I wish it was, but that is what my tribal sleeve looks like when it is finished.


Bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## JDawg1536

Serach button can  :Lips:  my  :2moon: . If I have a question, you uber noobs will answer it.

----------


## ndfan

> Serach button can  my . If I have a question, you uber noobs will answer it.


 :LOL:  too funny. I can ask some dumb questions but I atleast search for the answer myself before asking a question. Not like some noobies, they just want to be given the answer so no work involved looking it up

----------


## Kale

Now read this to find out HOW to search !! http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=254618

----------


## cfiler

:BbAily:  search feature!

----------


## IronFreakX

Whats the best whey protein??

----------


## Papi93

> Now read this to find out HOW to search !! http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=254618


Kale, is that your wife in the avatar?

----------


## Kale

> Kale, is that your wife in the avatar?


GF Papi, my wife never looked that good !!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Papi93

> GF Papi, my wife never looked that good !!


Maybe should be your wife, then?  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Kale

> Maybe should be your wife, then?


She will be when the current one moves on which will be soon !!!

----------


## Papi93

> She will be when the current one moves on which will be soon !!!


Oh, so you are not officially divorced. I read an article in t - nation that said thai girls are very good to their men.

----------


## Kale

> Oh, so you are not officially divorced. I read an article in t - nation that said thai girls are very good to their men.


No not yet, might as well be, we havnt had sex for four years !!! Thai girls are amazing, you could never know until you have been with one, they treat you like a king

----------


## Papi93

> No not yet, might as well be, we havnt had sex for four years !!! Thai girls are amazing, you could never know until you have been with one, they treat you like a king


So if this one doesn't work, for some strange reason, you go back to another thai girl?

----------


## k_i_l_o_g7

I'm a newbie but the search engine is already my abused wife of 50 years..... I just type something and she gets it for me, no questions asked, I love my girls that way...

----------


## Kale

> So if this one doesn't work, for some strange reason, you go back to another thai girl?


Kind of an odd question. Maybe !!

----------


## NightTrain

:7up:  the search function is the shit.......... if you can learn the secrets of the search you will find almost anything :Chairshot:

----------


## Giants11

search boys, search. Its damn fun.

----------


## NightTrain

you tell em giants.........

----------


## Kale

> to the ****ing top
> 
> to those that keep posting new threads about shit thats been beaten to death...
> USE THE SEARCH FUNCTION PLEASE!!!!!!


And this will show you how http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=254618

----------


## UpstateTank

im keeping this bumped right to the damn top for as long as i post on this forum

----------


## UpstateTank

i hope this helps to deter threads like 'what does creatine do?'

WTF

----------


## Random

Ill bump this, frikken wow, a dude just posted what is nandrolone , is it powder or liquid how do i take it"

unbelievable

CD

----------


## K.Biz

> nizzity nerdness


haha i love newbies who think they get instant respect. not when u give wrong information you f*ckin newb

----------


## suzuki99

haha this thread rooolz. can you guys tell me if i should stack dbols with phera plex (its for my 13 year old son) and where can i get this stuff? is protein really that important?

----------


## K.Biz

> haha this thread rooolz. can you guys tell me if i should stack dbols with phera plex (its for my 13 year old son) and where can i get this stuff? is protein really that important?


yes u can stack the two. i woudl also advise your son drinking winny, and no certian amount, as much as he please's. oh and protien? HA! who needs protien? :LOL:

----------


## dboy

> haha i love newbies who think they get instant respect. not when u give wrong information you f*ckin newb


haha okay son - yeah you're a real vet you've been on a year w/one sd cycle you sure are an old schooler lol

----------


## K.Biz

at least i dont give wrong info. Compared to you im freaking GOD

----------


## NotSmall

:Hmmmm:  I don't get it - why would you search when you can just start a thread and let the info come to you?

----------


## GrowingMuscle

I am going to go against the grain here please don’t flame me.

We learn easier and more through interaction. 

If somebody come to this site not as gifted with intelegence as you and ask a question that has been asked a million times lets not flame him. Just be cool and tell him there are a lot of threads on the subject and he would learn a lot by doing a search. Be friendly.

----------


## UpstateTank

stick around for a while bro and SEE how annoying it gets

----------


## number twelve

i just did a search of the question: can you drink winny? and 7 pages of results came up in the steroid Q&A forum  :LOL:

----------


## Shane35aa

Hey Upstate,

Can you mix Creatine in your winny? ( You can drink winny can't you)
If you do does it make it taste like DA?

----------


## UpstateTank

you can mix creatine in only if you add in musclemilk...doesnt taste like DA tho...and i think you can drink winny?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## suzuki99

if i take my pre workout supplements but then dont work out should i still take my pwo shake?

----------


## RANA

> if i take my pre workout supplements but then dont work out should i still take my pwo shake?


It really is not necessary, I feel it is a waste of a shake if you did not workout, I would just make a healthy meal that is just IMO. The pwo shake is mainly to get some protein immediately in your system after your workout, some people eat chicken, meat, etc. after a workout but the easy way is a shake because I dont always have time to make a meal.

----------


## maxex

> stick around for a while bro and SEE how annoying it gets


When it gets to the point that certain questions or dumb responses start to annoy me....I take a break from here for a couple months.

Honestly, I dont know whats worse...the threads where noobs ask dumb questions, or the threads where members complain about them.

It's been going on year after year, noob after noob, mod after mod, it's never going to change, might as well accept it, and if it annoys you or bothers you don't read it..move on to the next thread.

----------


## TADOLFI

Good point and kind of what I do...



> When it gets to the point that certain questions or dumb responses start to annoy me....I take a break from here for a couple months.






> I don't get it - why would you search when you can just start a thread and let the info come to you?


Dats some funny stuff....


Glad to see this thread being bumped from time to time.

----------


## K.Biz

I think ill bump this because lots of creatine questions floating around and stupid "noobness"  :LOL:

----------


## nyjetsfan86

yea theres been a tone of creatine questions in the past week and they are all them same exact thing

----------


## Information

Back to the top.

----------


## TADOLFI

> "noobness"


I think that covers it.
Well said K.Biz

Oh, and bump this again.


Can't believe this all started over superdrol. 
That stuff is so "last year"...




oohhh my bad, this thread was started last year!  :LOL:

----------


## dwaynewade

:Bbbump:  great thread to bump whenever any of you get a chance to do it 


 :Evil2:   :Evil2:   :Evil2:

----------


## dwaynewade

:Bbbump:

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

Can I drink Winny?  :LOL:

----------


## dwaynewade

:Bbbump:

----------


## Shane35aa

Bummmmpppppp

----------


## Giants11

Bizzitty biggity bumpity

----------


## Johny-too-small

BUMP for all the newbs and JAY WD.

----------


## RANA

I concur with that BUMP

----------


## bcaasdirty

<3 this thread

----------


## dwaynewade

newbbie  :Nutkick:

----------


## Johny-too-small

Bump for $%&@#!

----------


## bcaasdirty

im NOT newbie!

 :Frown:

----------


## dwaynewade

> im NOT newbie!



now that was funny  :LOL:  


bro that 'kick nut' smiley wasn't for you necessarily... but if u assume the position...lol i wont go there













 :Nutkick:

----------


## Big

bump

----------


## bcaasdirty

> now that was funny  
> 
> 
> bro that 'kick nut' smiley wasn't for you necessarily... but if u assume the position...lol i wont go there


LOL fair enuf!  :Big Grin:

----------


## bcaasdirty

bump for all u tards that keep asking redundant question about designer roids...USE THE GODDAMN SEARCH FUNCTION

----------


## novastepp

wow. glad you found this. i was just talkin' w/ Giants the other day... good thread to bumpskie.



boobs.

----------


## bcaasdirty

Search U Fvcksticks Search

----------


## bcaasdirty

BRINGIN' IT BACK

lets see if we cant cut down on the # of preworkout supp Qs!!!

----------


## Armykid93

Lol great idea. This thread is far before my time. Glad you bumped it.

----------


## bcaasdirty

this thread is like a fine wine AK...it only gets better w/ age lol

----------


## Armykid93

Haha good way to put it. I just recently discovered the search function on the app.

----------


## bcaasdirty

To tha top

----------

